# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Vitamin B Complex = no sleep:( ?

## Blahface

Hi people, I have a problem.

I have been taking a Vitamin B complex tablet for about a week now, right before i try to go to sleep. TRY being the word because i can't seem to get to sleep after taking it.
My mind just races and thinks up all kind of shit :Sad:  i cant seem to clear my head and think of nothing so i can sleep.

It's just a normal B complex tablet with about 50mg of all the Vitamin B's in there + Choline Bitartate etc.

Should i try taking it a like 2hrs before i go to sleep or something because i need to sleep im going crazy with no sleep LOL.

Also i got my 5HTP capsules in the mail today so ill try taking that tonight.

Anyway anyone else have sleep problems with Vitamin B and can give me some advice ?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Follow your inner guidance.  Practice focusing your mind every day. That being said, I take the liquid sublingual myself. In my experience with B-12 has made me quite a bit refreshed. I too lost a couple nights sleep taking it.  With time I began to use the energy rush as an opportunity to develop more depth in my ability to relax deeply at will. ANother advantage of this in lieu of mind over body is mind over mind.  

Just imagine the WILDs OBEs or anything else that you can do when you can focus your mind in such a way!

In chinese the character/word for crisis is the same as opportunity. They saw the two as one in the same. What do you see?

P.S. Im not saying don't use lucid aids but true power comes from our ability to focus our minds how we see fit

----------


## b12

Wow this is pretty funny, as about ten seconds ago I swallowed a vitamin B complex pill. Hijo has a good point -- take that energy and use it for good!

----------


## beachgirl

shouldn't you be taking the choline bitrate in a wbtb - ie in the early am hours since it has a short half life? 
and if the b's give you energy... maybe you might take them earlier in the evening, or with your wbtb so you would stay more alert when you did get back to sleep?

----------


## ninja9578

Vitamin B does make the brain more active, that's why we use it.  I always take them as I'm heading to bed though, not a moment before.  Perhaps you should add some Melatonin in there to help you fall asleep and delay the effect of the B vitamin.

----------


## thinkfast

as far i know B Complex composition is
b1 2 mg
b2 2 mg
b6 2 mg
calcium panthenate 10 mg
*nicotinamide 20 mg*

this nicotinamide makes you cant sleep  ::D: 

first i buy it but i`m searching again and i make mistake to lol, so be sure to buy B6

----------


## Serenity

Ninja's right, B-complex tends to energize the mind. It's timing is to be taken before bed. If it's causing you issues in falling asleep, then you can safely take 0.5mg of melatonin to help you fall back to sleep (which is something I normally do). A low amount like that won't suppress the REM cycle.

Alternatively, you can either take L-theanine (200mg should do) or DHEA (not sure on dosage). DHEA is the hormone we produce later in the night to help keep us asleep, as we stop producing melatonin about 3-4 hours into sleep.

----------


## zhineTech

i'd take it w/ wbtb so it's easier to fall asleep and the B potency will be kicking during your longer REM phases.

----------

